# Windows Warning Message! Win32/Adware.Virtumonde + Win32/PrivacyRemover.M64. Help!



## Drognath

I booted my computer up today, and saw my background wasn't available anymore. Then I see the message, "Warning! Spyware detected on your computer! Install an antivirus or spyware remover to clean your computer". It says that Win32/Adware.Virtumonde and Win32/PrivacyRemover.M64 are on my computer, but I've scanned it using my COMODO Firewall, AVG Anti-Virus, AND Spy-Bot SD and nothing shows up. I downloaded HJT and will upload it with this post. I'm going to college in two days-please help!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:06:07 PM, on 8/18/2008
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\QUICKENW\QWDLLS.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\AVG Anti-Virus\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\QUICKENW\qagent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mrtMngr.EXE
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lphccnrj0evrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (file missing)
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\AVG Anti-Virus\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\AVGANT~1\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {FFFFFFFF-FF12-44C5-91EC-068E3AA1B2D7} - c:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\AVGANT~1\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles(x86)%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WAWifiMessage] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\AVGANT~1\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QAGENT] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lphccnrj0evrv] C:\Windows\system32\lphccnrj0evrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpybotSnD] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SpybotSD.exe" /autocheck /autoclose /waitstart
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [SpybotSnD] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SpybotSD.exe" /autocheck /autoclose /waitstart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.4.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 2.4\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Billminder.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\QUICKENW\BILLMIND.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\QUICKENW\QWDLLS.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~2\Java\JRE16~2.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~2\Java\JRE16~2.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - c:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\AVG Anti-Virus\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\guard32.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\AVGANT~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\AVGANT~1\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Firewall Pro Helper Service (cmdAgent) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: Com4Qlb - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4Qlb.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: QuickPlay Background Capture Service (QBCS) (QPCapSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\QPCapSvc.exe
O23 - Service: QuickPlay Task Scheduler (QTS) (QPSched) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\QPSched.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 11940 bytes


----------

